# Weak, sick chick



## LuckyDuckFarm (May 26, 2015)

We hatched out our first batch of chicks in an incubator, Red Star/Buff Orpington crosses. 6 out of the 14 hatched, but the last one does not look good. It took forever to get out of the shell, we had to help it a bit and then it made the rest by itself. But one of its wings sticks strait out from its body, and both of its legs look permanently twisted. It dried off, but we put it in a seperate box then the other chicks because it can't walk and the others might hurt it. It's still alive (from last night) but it's just laying on its side with its eyes shut, not moving unless you touch it. We dribbled a tiny bit of sugar water down its throat last night and it seemed a bit better after that, but not by much. Any ideas on how to help it--or, if it comes right down to it--how to humanely kill it? :help:


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

I don't see a future for this chick. If it isn't dead already, you can twist its neck or behead it. Both are faster than drowning.


----------



## LuckyDuckFarm (May 26, 2015)

Yes, we thought it'd come down to that. We'll do it. Another chick has a slightly twisted foot but is otherwise fine.


----------

